# what happened with the hobo costume?



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

It might be too old school. I went as a hobo several times as a kid. I loved trains growing up, and the stories that revolved around hobos who crossed country in the old freight box cars.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Where would kids see this depiction these days, so it would even enter their thoughts to dress like one?


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

btw... if being a hobo for Halloween isn't politically correct, then someone should say something to the mostly naked mid-teenage girl who was the last to ring our doorbell. Good grief.... It's a good thing I don't have kids. That's just wrong. I couldn't even tell what she was supposed to be, but it was likely because I was so shocked at first glance that I handed her and her friend the candy while looking at the ground.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I had a couple last night.

And an impressive Lugosi styled Dracula.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

idk but they ought to bring it back. 'Hobo' was always the last minute go-to costume when you needed something quick. All it takes is a charcoal briquette, a stick with a bandanna, and dad's closet. I think we're showing our ages Jolly, lol, thanks for the memories.


----------



## DannyDanger (Sep 17, 2009)

I think these days Zombie is the last minute go-to costume. Since it can pretty much be done with some white and black face paints and the clothes could be anything really since a zombie is just a dead person. Pirate is also a long standing go-to costume I think.

When I see people in hobo clown costume it makes me think of Halloween of the past. 

btw a Legosi inspired Dracula sounds cool! I would have loved to see that!


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

we had three or 4 last night I think it is starting a comeback


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

I thought "Hobo with a Shotgun" was bringing Hobo back.


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

My daughter asked to be a hobo in 2004 her freshman year of highschool. Here is a pic of the costume I made her.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

oh that's classic! She looks great snigglez!


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

I was a hobo a couple times growing up but, as a child I really didn't have any clue on the homeless situation. Now that I'm older and have homeless people that I visit from time to time I'm more aware of the situation in America. If I had a child I don't think I would let them dress that way since so many families and children are really hurting just to get food. I wouldn't want to belittle the situation of someone else. Especially if there was homeless children out in the same area trying to get something to eat, like free candy. On a side note, my uncle who I never met was a hobo. He supposedly ran the rails and moved from city to city across America and that is how he chose to live. He moved back in with my step father, his brother, a couple years before he died.


----------



## jollygorilla (Oct 10, 2011)

great picture. I guess maybe the zombie did take over the hobo. but yea that was the go to costume for a few people.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Around here the quick & easy boys go-to is their sports uniform or their fave big league sports jersey. We see lots of Redskins & Ravens jerseys. Girls still seem to go for witches or something fairy-like with wings. This year Transformers were big.

I haven't seen a hobo costume in aaaages, probably since the 70s when Red Skelton was still on TV.


----------

